# Too old to start horse shows???



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Of course not!! I log dressage for our club, and judge jumping, and many 30 year olds and up out there are just starting. Heck, my trainer is dying to make me do some dressage intro tests on Red...seems all my work readying him for horsey girl daughter is paying off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope not, I'm 19 riding since I was 7, I probably won't be showing this year but next when I'm 20 and can afford proper tack I hope to show for the first time on my own mare. It's never too late to try, if you have a coach or instructor or good horsey friend you'r already miles ahead of me, I'm going in all on my own.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ditto on the good horsey friend. You can double as each other's grooms. If you plan ahead you won't be in the same classes together. Look for specials on your show stuff. Honestly, IMO, I'd start with the least expensive show coat and ratcatcher (hunter) and gloves. Just DON'T wear them to school in. (Wash/dry clean them between shows and store them clean in a dry place--not the barn!) You also want a groomer's apron. Bring a stack of clean but old junky towels to wipe off dust and dirt right before you enter the ring. You can bring them in a white, plastic garbage bag--white is see-through, u C?
Practice your show ettiquette and keeping your show clothes clean before a class by schooling with a "show practice" set of clothes. See where and how your horse manages to get them dirty or mucked up. (White jeans or older beige breeches are good to wear for this.) Looks are really important and there are threads here with good pictures and advice.
Plenty of _adults_ get into horses and showing later in life.
One last thing--bring your camera!! We want to see you in action! =D


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The other girls have discovered boys and are too busy for horses. If you want to show, then by all means, go for it.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm 22, almost 23 and I didn't start real showing till last year. It's never too late to start. Just remember to have fun with it.


----------



## myappyboy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replys! I'm hoping to show once winter is over as winter where I live is freezing cold and non stop rain! It is only just Autumn and in less then a month I am going in a Navigation ride with a friend! I have no idea what a navigation ride is??


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I did my first show at age 42. No, you're not too old!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm 19 and I just started! Went to my first show ever and my horses first show ever and we won both classes and got grand champion! XD You can do it!! I did a local show because I thought it would be a good place to start; I did halter b/c my horse is only 2 but it was a good experience for both of us and everyone I met was really nice and helpful.  there were only a few horses in our two classes but it was still cool hearing them call my horses name


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

no not at all! i got my mom to say she was going to ride her mustag in a show after i get him ready for barrel racing!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

18 is way too old to show, go buy a wheelchair & a walker instead of showsheen and a showpad. Don't be ridiculous! You are still a baby! Get out there & do whatever you want to do!


----------

